
Network administrator/Programmer - sutley
Does a typical Network Administrator utilize programming for automation and network management? How reasonable is it to have a Network Administrator who spends time automating and programming as part of his normal duties?
======
dozzie
_Typical_ netadmin probably writes some minor scripts at most, or at least
this is what I have seen in corporations and in a medium-ish ISP.

On the other hand, network administration is not that far away from what
sysadmins do (tracking inventory of things, monitoring, collecting logs,
creating and distributing some configs), and there are several sysadmins who
mainly write code (old school system programmers), so it just makes sense.

------
detaro
I don't know about typical, but being able to automate things is a sign of a
good network admin.

------
devhead
do it; don't limit yourself to what your neighbors are doing.

